# Looking for suggestions



## AZ Jim (Feb 7, 2015)

We saved up a $100 for home improvements and landscaping, what would you recommend?:anyone:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 7, 2015)

A fruit tree would be nice!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 7, 2015)

A few sticks of dynamite?


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 7, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> A fruit tree would be nice!



Ok!  I'll put that on the list. Gotta save enough for a new roof.  G' day to ya SB! *lol*


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 7, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> A few sticks of dynamite?



RR is that anyway to treat my home?  I just finished paying off the mortgage.


----------



## Falcon (Feb 7, 2015)

I recommend complete destruction and rebuild.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 7, 2015)

Falcon said:


> I recommend complete destruction and rebuild.



But, I'd have to get our very strict Home Owners Association permission to do that and I have to stick to my $100 budget!


----------



## NancyNGA (Feb 7, 2015)

First thing, dump the antenna and get a satellite dish.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 7, 2015)

Some paint might help.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2015)

Some bright orange floral curtains and a welcome mat!!


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 7, 2015)

......or maybe a dayglo painting of Elvis on black velvet?


----------



## Josiah (Feb 7, 2015)

I like Hollydolly's colorful curtains.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 7, 2015)

Rent a bulldozer?


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 7, 2015)

How about a patio or deck?


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 7, 2015)

I've made a note of all your ideas and I'll sit down and price 'em out and see how far my $100 budget will stretch!!  Thanks guys you are so good at decorating I'm sure we'll make a nice improvement using of some of them.  I think next year, a pool.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 7, 2015)

Jim, are we all invited for the party when it's finished?  I'll bring the beer.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 7, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Jim, are we all invited for the party when it's finished?  I'll bring the beer.



Everyone will be welcome at our Gala Christening ceremony. And all gifts whether the preferred monetary type or otherwise graciously accepted and oh yes, BYOB!  I expect it to be ready by March 1.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 7, 2015)

Marking the date, hope the structure will still be upright by then.


----------



## Raven (Feb 7, 2015)

Will see you on March 1st for the renovation party.

I hope a big wind doesn't come up before then or you might have spent the $100.
for a big pile of kindling.


----------



## Vivjen (Feb 7, 2015)

I'll help paint the outside if you want.....what colour were you thinking of?


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2015)

Jim can you make it the 30th of Feb, it's the only day I can get there..and I'd hate to miss it...


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 7, 2015)

Raven said:


> Will see you on March 1st for the renovation party.
> 
> I hope a big wind doesn't come up before then or you might have spent the $100.
> for a big pile of kindling.



If that should happen, we'll have a hell of a cookout on the coals, bring wieners and buns.


----------



## AprilT (Feb 7, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> If that should happen, we'll have a hell of a cookout on the coals, bring wieners and buns.



YAY! I may get to use my tent again, it's been years since I've sat around a camp fire.  I'll pass on the wieners though, prefer burgers.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 7, 2015)

Vivjen said:


> I'll help paint the outside if you want.....what colour were you thinking of?


  How 'bout a nice chartreuse??


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 7, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Jim can you make it the 30th of Feb, it's the only day I can get there..and I'd hate to miss it...



Yo better make it the first so you can see your  bright orange floral curtains flapping in the breeze.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 7, 2015)

I'll be there if the homeowner provides the transportation.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 7, 2015)

LOL me too AS


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 7, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I'll be there if the homeowner provides the transportation.



I only have that $100 I saved up!  Jeez.....and I was counting on the beer.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 7, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> LOL me too AS



Woohoo.  I've never been to Arizona.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 7, 2015)

Holly, If you'll send fare and a note granting permission for occupancy to the place in Spain to me, I'll borrow enough to get you here. We'll be 50/50 all around.


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 7, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Holly, If you'll send fare and a note granting permission for occupancy to the place in Spain to me, I'll borrow enough to get you here. We'll be 50/50 all around.



Hey, if you send my fare you can stay in my house in Scotland during the next trip to Thailand.  Oh wait, that's during the crappy Scottish winters.  Never mind.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 7, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Hey, if you send my fare you can stay in my house in Scotland during the next trip to Thailand.  Oh wait, that's during the crappy Scottish winters.  Never mind.


  Annie, do you know what that weather would do to a fully acclimatized Arizonan?


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 7, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Annie, do you know what that weather would do to a fully acclimatized Arizonan?



Aye, but I managed to come back after 9 weeks of 85 degree humid weather. Doesn't get that cold here.  Above freezing.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 7, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Aye, but I managed to come back after 9 weeks of 85 degree humid weather. Doesn't get that cold here.  Above freezing.



Years ago when I moved to Arizona I was told, "Sure it's hot but it is always dry here, very low humidity".  After many summers here I can only say to that "yes, it is hot but very dry exactly like a oven!"


----------



## oakapple (Feb 7, 2015)

I can't get there for at least 2 years, will you all wait [tarry] for me?


----------



## oakapple (Feb 7, 2015)

I will bring several cases of Scotch and some English ales.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 7, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> How 'bout a nice chartreuse??



Why not puce? Oh, and I'll bring a plant for the window w/ the orange blossom curtains


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 7, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Jim can you make it the 30th of Feb, it's the only day I can get there..and I'd hate to miss it...



 tee- hee, HD


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 7, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Years ago when I moved to Arizona I was told, "Sure it's hot but it is always dry here, very low humidity".  After many summers here I can only say to that "yes, it is hot but very dry exactly like a oven!"



I had an aunt and uncle and several cousins retire to AZ.  And I have several FB friends who retired there.  

Uganda was not humid and the sun was strong but due to elevation it never got above the low 80's.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 7, 2015)

oakapple said:


> I will bring several cases of Scotch and some English ales.



You just ensured you reservation!!


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 7, 2015)

Make the plant a cactus, this IS Arizona ya know!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 7, 2015)

oakapple said:


> I will bring several cases of Scotch and some English ales.



Ohhh....I'll be there.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 7, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I had an aunt and uncle and several cousins retire to AZ.  And I have several FB friends who retired there.
> 
> Uganda was not humid and the sun was strong but due to elevation it never got above the low 80's.



I have seen 124 here when I lived in Lake Havasu City.  Incredibly hot.  Central Air @ home, in vehicle, etc.  Early mornings down to 90's.  Not common but it happens.  http://www.infoplease.com/ipa/A0001416.html


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 7, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> I have seen 124 here when I lived in Lake Havasu City.  Incredibly hot.  Central Air @ home, in vehicle, etc.  Early mornings down to 90's.  Not common but it happens.  http://www.infoplease.com/ipa/A0001416.html



No thanks!


----------



## Lon (Feb 7, 2015)

Dynamite


----------

